# 07 350 kodiak rear brake stickin??



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

my buddy has a kodiak 350 that has the cable acutated wet rear brake and his break is sticking, just wondering if there is an internal return spring in the diff, or if anyone has a parts fiche for it? We thought maybe water had gotten in and the rear diff was freezing up but he drained it and the oil was really black and thick-no white from water contamination!:thinking:
Any thoughts/info would be appreciated. Thanks guys:bigok:
Wes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wonder if it has a cam style shoe spreader that is froze up?


----------

